# Stressed outside her cage



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hi, im sorry but I have a question. Tiny is stressed when she's away from her cage. She's tongue clicking and I don't think that tongue clicking is a good sign in this case. She doesn't want to step up when she's away from her cage. So I can't practise stepping up. She needs a couple of minutes and then she starts to "relax". She slept in my hand today. And after that she played with her toys. But after 5 minutes she started tongue clicking again and she froze and she didn't want to eat or something. I always bring her back to the cage when she's doing that. So she can play outside her cage in my room. But I want her to be comfortable in a other room. Now I'm 24/7 in my room and I want to sit in the living room WITH Tiny. But how can I make her comfortable? And how can I show her that being away from her cage is fun? She has a T-stand but she is stressed when she's sitting on it. How did you made sure that your bird was relaxed and comfortable in another room?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to take more time and work at Tiny's pace rather than trying to force her into the behaviors that you want.

Tiny should never be forced to leave her cage.

Tiny should be the one who decides if/when she is ready to come out of the cage to play. 
Putting a playground near her cage may encourage her to want to come out.

Do not try to bring Tiny into other rooms until she is completely at ease and trusting of the situation when she is out of the cage in your room.

When she is comfortable leaving the cage on her own in your room, then bring her entire cage into the living room and work on getting her used to that room in a slow manner - the same way you worked with her in your room.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Deborah has given excellent advice above. That is the way to do it :thumbsup:. Always remember, you will need to go at your budgie’s pace. She’s just telling you, you’re going too fast for her comfort level.


----------



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Oohh thanks, i thought the same thing actually.. I'm doing it in steps now. But in tutorials people say that you have to take your bird to an other room to get used to it, so I though that was the best option. But no it is not the best thing to do.. thank you for your advise 🙂


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You’re welcome :thumbsup:.


----------

